# USB Converter vs. Externes USB2.0 GEHÄUSE - was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



## UnderMonkey (17. April 2005)

Tag.

Da man Dad das Gehäuse nicht öffnen will (wegen Garantie) muss ich mir eines von den beiden oben genannten Teilen kaufen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6760756327&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
vs.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6758785083&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Was ist besser und was würdet ihr eher nehmen?

Wäre dankbar für Rat..


----------



## Alex Duschek (17. April 2005)

Also soweit mir bekannt ist,verfällt die Garantie eines PCs nicht,wenn man das Gehäuse öffnet und neue Geräte einbaut


----------



## UnderMonkey (17. April 2005)

Bei uns klebt ein Siegel zwischen Gehäuse und dem Dingens hinten "Bei beschädigtem Siegel erlischt die Garantie"

...


----------

